# Wanted Pashley PDQ



## Crackle (6 Mar 2008)

Looking to try out recumbents and see if they suit me. I've identified the PDQ as a good one to try.

So if anyone's got one, I'd be interested. Basically in any condition so long as the frame is sound.

Thanks


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2008)

Gentle bump, just in case.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Mar 2008)

Mrs Uncle Phil has a PDQ. While I don't think she'll want to sell it, you're welcome to try a day's ride on it.

The catch is: it's in Yorkshire and needs to stay there. But if you're passing...


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2008)

That's a kind offer. I might well take you up on it when I'm next down that way.

...and if she does want to sell it......remember me.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Mar 2008)

I've seen one on a classifieds page somewhere recently. Keep looking.

Might have been Velovision classifieds, or A to B... somewhere like that.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Apr 2008)

Velovision has one......

Velovision for sale link


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2008)

Thanks Cunobelin, Uncle Phil alerted me to that but it's just way too far away for me to get down too.



Edit: This was when I was up in the Highlands of Scotland.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2009)

Still looking.


----------



## Campfire (14 Sep 2009)

Crackle, there's a guy on the Wirral who sells recumbents. I did have his email address somewhere but just can't remember - heck, it must be my age 'cos I've just remembered - it's Rainbow Recumbents I think. Perhaps he might take them in PX & can look out for one for you.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2009)

Is there. I didn't know there was anyone on the Wirral dealing in recumbents. Tah, I'll look them up.


----------



## Campfire (22 Sep 2009)

Crackle, I'm sure I saw a PDQ trike on Ebay - but don't know whether you wanted a 2 wheeler.


----------



## Crackle (22 Sep 2009)

Thanks campfire, it was a two wheeler. Haven't seen one on e-bay for a good while.


----------

